# Taff*tune GTR R32



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Got the Work Emotion XT7 18x9.5j et12 with Yokohama S306 235/40RZ18's fitted on the car, I was a bit worried about them hitting the arch lips but theres about 10mm of clearance there at the moment, but I'll roll them back to be safe 

Just waiting for the Work Emotion XD9 18x10j et18's to arrive from Newera now so that they can go on and the XT7's can go back on the R324.:smokin:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Those looks nice! but I'm not sure on the color combination. What color are the XD9 you are getting going to be?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Silver/Gunmetal


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

looks great and im lovin the colour combo:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Silver/Gunmetal


That's going to look :smokin:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Look sweet Bryn but that must scrape like buggery with the car at the ride height? (Mine does with et12) Really nice to see you haven't completely averted your attention to that other car of yours


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Hasn't actually moved from there yet. The et20's would only rub lightly onto the front wheel arch lining clips, so I'll just roll the arches all round and I should be ok. The XD9's will look better on the car imo. I miss the stealthy look it had when it was sitting on the custom painted CR Kais:










So I'm hoping it'll look more like that when the XD9's arrive, just look harder and have 73mm of dish allround to make it proper hardcore! 

The old GTR does need some attention now to be honest. I've got a slight power steering line leak on one side and the front oil seal on the diff is seeping, so I need to swap that out for a spare I have lying around (as you do! ) Then its just a case of sorting the usual R32 rear arch rust spots and a spot where the rear quarter has been repaired at some point. Minor things really though. No more than a few days work which will get done once its been to Supercar Sunday on the 17th. Its in need of a revamp body wise too so watch this space


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

Seen both sets of alloys in flesh and got to say I like both, Even in white they fill the arch OK.

Clean car inside aswell.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Baz. Sorry didn't get round to replying to your PM earlier. I was allready 9pm when I read it so it was a bit too late!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Very nice wheels!

What you doing with the Cr Kais assuming you've still got them?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

ISJ said:


> Very nice wheels!
> 
> What you doing with the Cr Kais assuming you've still got them?


Brooksie offered top dollar for the CR Kais, he's the reason I'm now rolling on lower offset rims and have to resort to arch work and why I've bought another set of wheels that are on their way over from Japland!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

God dam that Brooksie fella


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Hahaha, indeed!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

So it looks like finaly the end is in sight And let me add that your car is a reflection of your hard work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Bryn! Your new XD9's arrived from RAYS today, along with other RAYS orders. 
Sure you want them send surface delivery? Can ship air freight if preferred.
Will try to take some pics and post soon  

Miguel


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Newera said:


> Can ship air freight if preferred.
> Will try to take some pics and post soon
> 
> Miguel


Wow, yeh if you could air freight them over that'd be fantastic. Let me know if theres any additional costs involved and I'll sort that for you


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks to Miguel for these pictures of whats sat at the Newera offices ready to be flown over here.... check out the manufacturing date on them too... just over 3 weeks old... straight from Rays baby!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Taffy, I can quite honestly say that I HATE you!

Those wheels are stunning!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I like it alot with the white ones you have on it now but can't wait to see how it's gonna look with the new ones, pure R32 porn! :bowdown1:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Those wheels are going to look sweet.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good 

currently newera are doing a special on these wheels check out the trade section fellas


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Some more pics of the car with the XT7s on there. These were taken by some SOC members at Supercar Sunday last weekend.


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

nice Rims buddy , and nice car as well 

thanks allot


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

They're here! Time to order some tyres!


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Good choice in rims Bryn!
I ordered the exact same wheel and size (just in white not MHS), back in December through my guy in Japan.....I still havent received them!!!!
:O
Should of gone with New Era!!


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: Love those wheels man...Ah, if only Works made these in 19X10J.... I bought a set of 18's a while ago and they didn't fit around my AP Brakes!  sold them locally for $1200.00 US.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

very nice 'before' pic...now, anxiously awaiting the 'after' pic....


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Oooh Ooooh*

Those are the wheels I was going to get until I found a set of CE28n for half the price.....

I think R32s respond well to bit of dish and can't wait to see them on your car. Quite possibly the best choice of wheels IMHO.

Pictures Pictures!

Cheers

Glenn
Auckland
NZ


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Well if it stays dry this evening.. these will be going on the GTR and the white XT7's will go on the R324  I might even roll the R324 out of the garage to have a sort of photocall of Works rims


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

sideways.taff said:


> Well if it stays dry this evening..



Looks like it'll be staying out then!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its sunny here, dads just finished mowing the lawn, the dog is out terrorising the neighbours and I'm just about ready to get the jack out


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Its sunny here, dads just finished mowing the lawn, the dog is out terrorising the neighbours and I'm just about ready to get the jack out


....20 minutes later.

You should be done by now!

 :thumbsup: 

Miguel.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Still working... and watching Karting on TV


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I like them, with the 245's on there I have more arch clearance which means I can go slightly lower with the car all round now!  Hardcore


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks awesome on the new wheels - fantastic choice.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

They look great mate ! Simular to CE28's but with a nice deep dish as well....I likie :thumbsup: 

Hmmmmmm....do they do them in Bronze or Black Miguel ?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

They are indeed available in Bronze  Have a look in the Trade for sale section


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got a chance to pick up a set of 18" Nismo LM-GT4, but they're mounted with 235/40 tires...felt a bit narrow, are they? or am I just being needlessly excessive by insisting on keeping my current 255 width?


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

That looks much better! I like the lip on them.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

they look really good.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

And now with a new carbon JUN style splitter thanks to Scott 


































Just need to bolt it up properly now and clean the car before the weekend lol!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good mate, good choice of wheels on both cars, I like.

Whats yor postcode again? lmao


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

sideways.taff said:


> And now with a new carbon JUN style splitter thanks to Scott


No problem Bryn, I am glad it has gone to a good home. 

Just don't forget to beef the mounts up.


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Oh Yeah*

Finally - I have been waiting for ages for someone to put these on a Gunmetal GTR. 

They look superb - the dish and design suit the car really well. Very jealous.

Great choice!

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## AndreasW (Sep 20, 2006)

Is there room for any larger tyres on the r32 gtr?
265-35 18 tyre for example. Or do you have to rol the arches even more?
I have ben locking in to buying thes wheels for a while. but tought they were to wide. Dont think i will be lowering my car as mutch as you taff.

thanks.


----------



## AndreasW (Sep 20, 2006)

Is there room for any larger tyres on the r32 gtr?
265-35 18 tyre for example. Or do you have to rol the arches even more?
I have ben locking in to buying thes wheels for a while. but tought they were to wide. Dont think i will be lowering my car as mutch as you taff.

thanks.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Its a tight squeeze getting the wheels in with 245's on them. You will have to roll the arches, no question about it. I've had to roll the arch liner tabs back and take the arch liners out with just the 245s on there.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I have had to roll my arches slightly for 265/18s.

I still have the front wheel arch liners to finish though, so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i have 265/30/19 on the back and 245/35/19 on the front on my 32gtr the only problem i have is the fronts catch slightly on the liners when i turn on full lock i haven't done any work on the arches when i replace the front tyres i will be putting 30 series's on hopefully then the fronts won't catch at all i noticed taff you were fitting falkens ..thats what i have on mine ....mine is loose on the back end it slides easily on bends i put this down to the tyres or maybe it is the sh1t roads where i live what pressures are you running ?


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

I was considering going with a 265/35/18 on these same wheels, as I want the car very low and a wide tyre, I understand it will throw out the speedo etc. Is anyone running this size tyre on a 32?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I've got 255.35.18 tyres and my speedo is spot on with my GPS.

Alex B


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

LAURENCE said:


> I was considering going with a 265/35/18.............. Is anyone running this size tyre on a 32?


Yep, see 2 posts above yours. 

If found it to read 3-4mph low at 70mph but bang on at 150mph.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive got 245/35/18 fitted (Dunlops) with no mods to arches and I have no probs.
The alloys are Enkei split rims (7 spoke) and they fit over R34 Brembo's!

If it helps Ive set the ride height to 345mm from center of hub (wheel) to highest point of arch. This gives a good all round appearance, low with out been to low.










Sorry thats the only pic I have to hand, Im sure you could drop it another 10mm with out any probs.

Baz


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

I have 275's with no rubbing


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

You lot aren't trying hard enough!


----------

